# Help needed!



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

I found a wild pigeon it looks in a bad shape. I kept him in a box and gave him water as some websites suggested it's not eating the pigeon seeds and it's not trying to escape usually pigeons do that... What else should I do?


----------



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope that someone more experienced than I am will be along soon. 

Do you know of a vet in your area who will treat pigeons (and not just kill them)? I think there may be a resource on here about finding vets / rehabbers near you. The last time I found an injured bird (in this case a magpie) I got her to a 24 hour vet clinic that I confirmed would treat her for me (and not just kill her) not a moment too soon. (They removed the parasites in a bad wound of hers and gave her antibiotics; if she'd went much longer without medical care she almost certainly would have died). Since I was afraid they'd kill her if I just left her at the vet I said that she was my bird who I was rehabbing in conjunction with my vet (who works for wildlife rehab) and I took her home to care for her after they removed her parasites and gave me antibiotics to treat her. In my experience, almost every time I've left an injured wild animal at a vet's office they've killed her; almost all of my success stories have been with getting the vet to treat them and then let me take them home to rehab them. The only three exceptions I can think of to this are with taking injured birds to my own vet's office, who I KNOW rehabs wild birds, and telling them that I would take the birds if they were non-releasable. 

I wish I could offer more help but I don't think I'm experienced enough with emergencies to advise anything other than seeing if you can get the pigeon to a vet / rehabber. I think someone who is should be along soon. My thoughts are with you and the pigeon.

Best,
Howard


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

Howard Nye said:


> I hope that someone more experienced than I am will be along soon.
> 
> Do you know of a vet in your area who will treat pigeons (and not just kill them)? I think there may be a resource on here about finding vets / rehabbers near you. The last time I found an injured bird (in this case a magpie) I got her to a 24 hour vet clinic that I confirmed would treat her for me (and not just kill her) not a moment too soon. (They removed the parasites in a bad wound of hers and gave her antibiotics; if she'd went much longer without medical care she almost certainly would have died). Since I was afraid they'd kill her if I just left her at the vet I said that she was my bird who I was rehabbing in conjunction with my vet (who works for wildlife rehab) and I took her home to care for her after they removed her parasites and gave me antibiotics to treat her. In my experience, almost every time I've left an injured wild animal at a vet's office they've killed her; almost all of my success stories have been with getting the vet to treat them and then let me take them home to rehab them. The only three exceptions I can think of to this are with taking injured birds to my own vet's office, who I KNOW rehabs wild birds, and telling them that I would take the birds if they were non-releasable.
> 
> ...


Thanks but I don't know any vet here who might help it.. and it looks better now but the wounds haven't healed. It's moving and trying to fly. Hopefully it will get better on its own. ?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Can you pls post a photo? Thank you for helping the poor thing.


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Can you pls post a photo? Thank you for helping the poor thing.


Here is the pic, it's still with me but it's fluffed up which according to what I read on internet means it's still sick.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Your pigeon has pigeonpox, caused by bites from infected mosquito's. There's no cure for it, but with supportive care all those lesion will eventually (in a couple of weeks time) dry up and drop off.

Is the other eye also covered in lesions? If so he won't be able to feed himself and will need to be forcefed. Best will be to give him frozen peas that has been defrosted in warm water. 50 peas 3 times daily. You can also add 5 ml of apple cider vinegar in 1 l of his drinking water. If you can get hold of vitamins for pigeons, that will help as well. You can gently dip the tip of his beak (not over the nostrils) in a small bowl of water to get him to start drinking.

Are there any lesions in his mouth? They sometimes get the wet form of pox which is often deadly, as the lesions can grow so large it will intefere with his breathing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm posting the answer to your private message here, then more people can comment.

Yes, he can drink normal water, but the apple cider vinegar and vitamins will boost his system to fight the pox virus. If his droppings are greenish, then he hasn't eaten for a while and you have to get food into him asap. Fresh peas will do, but maybe just pre-cook them to get a bit softer. Frozen peas just so much easier, just soak in warm water for a minute or 2 and then you can feed.

If you are right-handed, put the bird on your lap facing to the right. Put a lightweight sheet over him to restrain him with only the beak sticking out. Put your lefthand over his body and head and open his mouth with your fingers. Now with your righthand put a whole pea over his tongue into the back of his mouth. Give him time to swallow, if he spits it out then you are not putting the pea in deep enough. This will get easier with practice.

Have you checked inside his mouth for any growths? If he's able to see with the one eye, always leave food and water with him.


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

Marina B said:


> I'm posting the answer to your private message here, then more people can comment.
> 
> Yes, he can drink normal water, but the apple cider vinegar and vitamins will boost his system to fight the pox virus. If his droppings are greenish, then he hasn't eaten for a while and you have to get food into him asap. Fresh peas will do, but maybe just pre-cook them to get a bit softer. Frozen peas just so much easier, just soak in warm water for a minute or 2 and then you can feed.
> 
> ...


It's not drinking the water even with vinegar. How long can pigeons stay without water? I'll try feeding it to him


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just don't put water in his mouth with a syringe, they can easily aspirate. Try dipping his beak into a bowl of water, or dip your finger into the water and hold your finger with the droplets touching the side of his beak.


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

I tried dipping it's beak in the bowl but it moves its head away from it. I guess coz there are many poxes on it beaks as well. I tried opening its beak but I can't do it. As it closes it quickly. I'll try feeding it the peas but I don't think I can manage to actually put the pea inside its beak. Can't I feed it any other thing?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Opening the beak is something you have to do to get food into him. Open the beak with the fingers of your left hand, keep it open and put the pea inside with your righthand. The peas contain lots of moisture, but will still be better if you can get him to drink water. Put him on your lap so that he can't move away. Only other option is to feed him seeds, but for that you will also need to open his mouth.


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have fed the pigeon the peas and it even drank a little water with apple vinegar. hopefully he will be fine soon ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many peas did you feed him? You need to check the crop and make sure that it has emptied before feeding him again. Usually 5-6 hours.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He fed 36 peas. He's using fresh peas from the garden and I advised him to boil them a little until softer. So tomorrow try for 50 in the morning and 50 in the evening. Can you post a photo of his droppings and also the other side of his head? Can he see from the other eye?


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry... I lost him.. it's alive but. Actually in the morning I saw that it was sitting on the top of my curtain hanger. And when I opened the door to my balcony it was trying to escape. So I thought maybe he is well enough to fly. I kept him outside in my balcony. It flew to the grill waited there and then flew from there but then couldn't fly much and ended up somewhere above my balcony. It tried to come back but lost its balance and then flew down somewhere. I live on 6th floor. I didn't had a cage where I can keep him and I thought if I kept him in the box it will fly around the apartment.... And annoy my mom. I shouldn't have let him go. Forced it to stay somehow. I hope it gets well on its own. I'm sorry


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Well, he's not going to get better on his own. He will either starve to death or if he's lucky will get caught by a predator and have a quick death. You could have provided him with proper housing, there was no need to have him flying around the house. A big cardboard box turned on it's side with plastic mesh in the front would have been fine while he was recovering.

I know it's a lot of effort to forcefeed a sick bird, but if he was able to see from the one eye, he might have started eating on his own and that could have made a big difference.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You let him go, so you have killed him. You do know that with the pox on his eye, that he can't see well enough to fly or avoid predators. You also know he is very sick and won't eat on his own. You did nothing for him, and you were his only chance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please keep an eye out for him and if you see him, please cage him and help him.


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

You guys I didn't let it go coz I wanted it gone. My mom wanted it gone and she has blood pressure issues which makes her angry on small stuff It was trying to escape so I thought maybe I should let him go or it will be scared if I forced it to stay.. also the door was open due to cleaning been done in the house it could have flew out anyway.. I didn't knew what to do. I thought it was right thing to do. I didn't pushed it out of the balcony it went by itself. And it tried coming back. That's when I realized it needed help. I feel so sorry I couldn't help it more I don't know much about pigeons so I didn't knew what was right thing to do at that time. I was sad the whole day and I spent most of the time in my balcony wishing it could come back somehow. And u guys posting as if my fault.... I really wish I knew more about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could have secured it in the box so that it wouldn't get out. Not hard to do. Lots you could have done. You let him go. He will now die out there. You yourself said how bad he looked. You knew he couldn't heal on his own. It was up to you to keep him safe and you didn't do that. You were his only hope. He would have eventually healed, but now he has no chance.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Agree with cwebster, he must still be around. Please go look for him and post again if you find him.


----------



## Bushash284 (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought it was wrong to keep it in against its will and I didn't had a large enough box to keep it in. If I had closed the lid of that box it would have suffocated. And I already said that I thought it was right to let it go and it flew by itself. Also I don't know much about pigeons. If I didn't wanted to help it I wouldn't have asked for help in the first place. I'm already feeling bad and I Am looking out for it. I really wanted to help him and I wanted to keep it with me but I thought if he wanted to go it would not be right to to stop it..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bushash284 said:


> I thought it was wrong to keep it in against its will and I didn't had a large enough box to keep it in. If I had closed the lid of that box it would have suffocated.
> It makes no sense that you didn't think it was right to keep him against his will when he was so obviously in need of help. What was more important...........helping him or making him happy? You could have found a bigger box or something to keep him in if it was important enough. I'm sure there is another way to close him in a box without closing the lid. Even putting holes in the box while the door was open for cleaning.
> 
> And I already said that I thought it was right to let it go and it flew by itself.
> ...


You're right.............with the way you think, you wouldn't have been able to help him anyway. You don't care enough.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Bushash284 said:


> I thought it was wrong to keep it in against its will and I didn't had a large enough box to keep it in. If I had closed the lid of that box it would have suffocated. And I already said that I thought it was right to let it go and it flew by itself. Also I don't know much about pigeons. If I didn't wanted to help it I wouldn't have asked for help in the first place. I'm already feeling bad and I Am looking out for it. I really wanted to help him and I wanted to keep it with me but I thought if he wanted to go it would not be right to to stop it..


just because he flew by itself doesn't mean he was ready to go! poor bird, he couldn't eat or drink with your help, can you imagine without you? you should have just made a bunch of holes on that box to get air in there. He would have healed and then you would have released him. 

if your mom didn't want you to keep him, you could have looked for someone to care for him until he was healed. Poor bird


----------

